# Newbie from Germany is sending a hello over the Atlantic.



## Kraut (Dec 14, 2011)

As a longterm member of a German vBulletin driven political forum I somewhat got bored with the single-dimensional view of world politics there. 

So I decided to brake the barrier and move over to get a brighter view. I hope that occasional foreign views are welcome here. 

A bit on my person: I am 42 years of age, work as an International Sales Manager for the automotive industry - trying to sell some high quality stuff to you Americans (and your neighbors north and south of the border). I am married, two kids (12 and 16 years) and live close to the good old city of Cologne in the most western part of Germany. 

As I am travelling back and forth between our two countries (returned just Saturday from SC) since almost 15 years in my job four to five times annually and we spend my airline milage almost every year for vacations in the US as well, people here consider me "fully americanized". Well - if that is actually the truth I found the right spot to discuss here...don`t I?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome. I was in Germany last year. Very nice.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kraut said:


> As a longterm member of a German vBulletin driven political forum I somewhat got bored with the single-dimensional view of world politics there.
> 
> So I decided to brake the barrier and move over to get a brighter view. I hope that occasional foreign views are welcome here.
> 
> ...



Welcome!

Quick question for you. Since can you tell us what you think of the German Healthcare and Health Insurance system. From my understanding its a dual private and public combination.


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 14, 2011)

Kraut....really found your Introduction, interesting and truly "thank you" for it. I hope you find what you are looking for here. I am sure many of us will have questions for you, as they relate to your country and traveling experiences and your thoughts on the cultures you have visited. 

****WELCOME**** Kraut.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 14, 2011)

Kraut said:


> As a longterm member of a German vBulletin driven political forum I somewhat got bored with the single-dimensional view of world politics there.
> 
> So I decided to brake the barrier and move over to get a brighter view. I hope that occasional foreign views are welcome here.
> 
> ...



Welcome Kraut. I look forward to your perspectives with regards to the US political stage.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow....welcome Kraut!!!
My real Dad was born in Germany......and so I am half German~
But I've never been there...........enjoy your time here


----------



## techieny (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the boards !


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2011)

Willkommen in der irrenanstalt!


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 14, 2011)

Kraut said:


> As a longterm member of a German vBulletin driven political forum I somewhat got bored with the single-dimensional view of world politics there.
> 
> So I decided to brake the barrier and move over to get a brighter view. I hope that occasional foreign views are welcome here.
> 
> ...


Guten tag, Kraut. Welcome to USMB, and thanks to those in your country responsible for improving our lives with well-made German products. I have 3 Pfaff sewing machines made in Karlsruhe, one made after the company was purchased by a company in a different country.

Products made in your lovely country often have no peer. Please start a thread and tell us what German-made automobiles do that no one else has thought of yet. See? I know how you are.


----------



## BluePhantom (Dec 14, 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen. Es ist immer schön, haben eine ausländische Meinung. Ich bin in Deutschland geboren wurde. Dies ist eine gute website. Nur sie selbst sein und fühlen sich frei zu sagen, was sie denken. Sie werden verstehen, dass wir verstecken uns nicht unsere Meinungen hier.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 14, 2011)

Take me to your lederhosen.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 14, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Take me to your lederhosen.


----------



## adeel_sami (Dec 15, 2011)

Welkommen bud ! 

You have landed on the right spot then. You are gonna love your time spent here .. 

Happy posting !


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 15, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Willkommen in der irrenanstalt!



Speak for yourself MR!

Welcome Kraut!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ifcfki-7yh0&feature=related]Willkommen from 'Cabaret' (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 15, 2011)

You think Merkel has a prayer in the next election?


----------



## sfcalifornia (Dec 15, 2011)

Kraut said:


> As a longterm member of a German vBulletin driven political forum I somewhat got bored with the single-dimensional view of world politics there.
> 
> So I decided to brake the barrier and move over to get a brighter view. I hope that occasional foreign views are welcome here.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Willkommen Kraut!
Ich hab' Köln einmal besucht aber es war vor 10-12 Jarhen.  War sehr schön und ich hatte viele nette Leute kennengelernt.  Meistens meine Zeit in Deutschland hab' ich in Berlin verbracht aber es ist so lange her dass ich in Deutschland besucht habe.  Ich bin auch neu hier auf dieser Website und bisher ist es okay.  Ich mag sehr viel Politik diskutieren aber die Menschen hier können ganz schrecklich zueinander sein.  Tun die Deutscher dasselbe auf ihren Politikwebsiten?  Man muss 'ne dicke Haut haben wenn man starke Meinungen hier schreibt.  Vorsicht!


----------



## editec (Dec 15, 2011)

Kraut said:


> As a longterm member of a German vBulletin driven political forum I somewhat got bored with the single-dimensional view of world politics there.
> 
> So I decided to brake the barrier and move over to get a brighter view. I hope that occasional foreign views are welcome here.
> 
> ...


 
Bear in mind as you're reading the posts here that this place is NOT a great sampling of the American political scene.

For example, this place is overrun by American NAZIs, crypto NAZIs, and supporters of Israel, too.

Their raging debates in this board are not typical of the political debates and narratives that happen in the USA generally.


Plus, there's no shortage of TROLLS here whose only mission is to insult people and create childish drama.

But it is nice to have a GERMAN national here.

Perhaps you can give us a better understanding of the economic problems facing the EU.

Most of us interested in economic issues here are so busy trying to get a handle on what is happening here in the USA, that we haven't had time to really understand the complexities of the EU economic crises

So welcome, Kraut. 

I look forward to reading your posts


----------



## eraser2000 (Dec 19, 2011)

Guten Abend. Mein namme ist Eric und mein deutsch ist scheize lol


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 22, 2011)

eraser2000 said:


> Guten Abend. Mein namme ist Eric und mein deutsch ist scheize lol


Welcome to USMB, eraser 2000, and merry Christmas.






credits


----------



## Jackson (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Kraut!  As you can see, we are as eager to learn about you and your country as you are getting to know about our politics!  Looking forward to posting with you.

How does it look for the Euro ahead?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## koshergrl (Dec 22, 2011)

editec said:


> Kraut said:
> 
> 
> > As a longterm member of a German vBulletin driven political forum I somewhat got bored with the single-dimensional view of world politics there.
> ...


----------



## Dabs (Dec 22, 2011)

sfcalifornia said:


> Kraut said:
> 
> 
> > As a longterm member of a German vBulletin driven political forum I somewhat got bored with the single-dimensional view of world politics there.
> ...



GOOD GOD SF.....what did you just call us?????????????????????????????


----------



## sfcalifornia (Dec 23, 2011)

Dabs said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Kraut said:
> ...



LOL  

All good stuff, I promise!! 

Hey I was touched by your note about your mother.  My sincerest condolences Dabs.  This time of year can be really tough.


----------



## Ancient lion (Dec 23, 2011)

sprechen Sie Deutch ?!


----------



## SayMyName (Dec 30, 2011)

Es ist großartig, hier zu sehen!


----------

